# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Education & Science >  is there autocad for linux/ubutnu ???

## MaximB

my mom workes with autocad 14 and 2000 on windows 95 (yeah right...)
I want to convert all her office to use ubuntu 
so I need a legal/free autocad software that works on linux.
or if you don't have free/opensource , maybe a pay version for linux/ubuntu ???

the autocad I mean is :
http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet...112&id=2704278

----------


## christhemonkey

Like Qcad?
http://www.ribbonsoft.com/qcad.html

Or pythoncad?
http://www.pythoncad.org/

----------


## deadgobby

There is quite a bit of CAD for Unix and Linux. 

A professional CAD System
With QCad 2 you can easily construct and change drawings with ISO-texts and
many other features and save them as DXF-files. These DXF-files are the
interface to many CAD-systems such as AutoCADR and many others. 
That is in Synaptic.
http://www.linuxcad.com/
http://www.architectafrica.com/bin0/...1111_wine.html
http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=102
 The bottem link shows that Wine was able to run the program you mechen. So that is good.
Gobby

----------


## halfvolle melk

Here's a Dutch site about various CAD programs but the table speaks for itself:
http://www.cad4linux.nl/cms/page.php?2

This one, again a Dutch site looks pretty good and Autocad-ish
http://www.bricscad.nl/products/desi...cad/images.jsp

This one looks pretty good as well and is geared to mechanical engineering:
http://www.varicad.com/

Here's one that's likely to be for architectural stuff:
http://www.cycas.de/

----------


## MaximB

thanks for the replays
but is there a free autocad for linux ?

----------


## jethro10

> thanks for the replays
> but is there a free autocad for linux ?


Nope. Just some look-alikes and similar programs as mentioned above.

J

----------


## deadgobby

> thanks for the replays
> but is there a free autocad for linux ?


 The only good Autocads you need to shell out some cash for. If you mom still has a copy of the Autocad she runs. As mechen above it seems to run ok in Wine. A old friend of mine has a sunspark Unix machine and he ran Autocad on that. Pretty slick I thought.
Gobby

----------


## Emiel-NL

> thanks for the replays
> but is there a free autocad for linux ?


Qcad has a free version, its in the ubuntu repo's!


Hier is a dutch review, maybe you can translate with babel fish altavista: http://www.cad4linux.nl/cms/e107_plu....php?content.9

----------


## calvinthomas

Although I have no experience of it, LinuxCAD apparently is good, its not free though, its about $100 I think

Calv

----------


## MaximB

> Qcad has a free version, its in the ubuntu repo's!
> 
> 
> Hier is a dutch review, maybe you can translate with babel fish altavista: http://www.cad4linux.nl/cms/e107_plu....php?content.9


I don't know dutch except "ein" "zvai" "drai"...
is there a page in english ?

----------


## Metacarpal

> I don't know dutch except "ein" "zvai" "drai"...
> is there a page in english ?


Go to babelfish.altavista.com
There is a place to drop in a URL (use the link above), then select the from and to languages (in this case, Dutch to English).  It's not perfect, but it makes it readable.

----------


## stepAndAHalf

Iyou are looking for an AutoCad for Ubuntu, you can very easily install R14 using Wine. It even remembered to install an Icon on my desktop. I am using Dapper with the latest wine update from the Update manager. :Smile:

----------


## Abhi Kalyan

> I don't know dutch except "ein" "zvai" "drai"...
> is there a page in english ?


Hi MAXDDARK!
Am on a similar quest.
As far as i had hunted There seems to be a lot of CAD capable programs out there.
But non as compatable as AutoCAD for CAD.
This i say so becasue i hd spent two years teaching AutoCAAD to AStudents and Proffessional alike.
May be you are looking out for some thing similar to ACAD 2004 or above.
I doubt that you might be able to find such a Piece, even if you paid.
At this stage i see two options.

1. Try it on wine.
2. See if you can manage with any QCAD, yes a free version is on the repo, AM testing that out now.
3. Duel Boot, Use Ntfs-3g for accesing a drive common for both OS's

If you gto any thing else please do post back, It will remain as a great favour from you.
Thank you Once again buddy. All the best in you Quest.
Note: 
Please also look for catia, ProE, Ideas, UG, Cadion (etc) - Ideas is great when it comes to being run on Solaris Systems but costs a Tonne.

----------


## MaximB

well...as I've said it's for my mom, she uses autocad.
the idea was to make her office to expense less money.
windows and autocad costs money.
so if I'll manage to run autocad on Linux I'll save 50% , but I don't know how the performance would be.
I want a FREE alternative to autocad that runs natively on Linux.

Qcad can't manage with files that bigger then 1 mb.

----------


## Abhi Kalyan

> well...as I've said it's for my mom, she uses autocad.
> the idea was to make her office to expense less money.
> windows and autocad costs money.
> so if I'll manage to run autocad on Linux I'll save 50% , but I don't know how the performance would be.
> I want a FREE alternative to autocad that runs natively on Linux.
> 
> Qcad can't manage with files that bigger then 1 mb.


Am still searching for a probable alternative,
Think you have already tried wine,
try it out if you havent

----------


## dalani

Check out bricscad under wine. A very Aautocad2000 compatible software. There may be a demo version.

----------


## Abhi Kalyan

> Check out bricscad under wine. A very Aautocad2000 compatible software. There may be a demo version.


I had a download, will try it out soon, Thank you once again
Sincerely Abhi Kalyan

----------


## UncleFoo

> Iyou are looking for an AutoCad for Ubuntu, you can very easily install R14 using Wine. It even remembered to install an Icon on my desktop. I am using Dapper with the latest wine update from the Update manager.


I just installed Autocad 14 on Dapper Drake Ubuntu using Wine. It runs but it can't find any of the support files (and neither can I). Any hints or tips for a successful install?

----------


## francisco.colaco

To aid to the discussion, I will tell about my experience installing Progesoft Intellicad 2006 for Windows on wine.

First, one HAS to use native msvcrt.dll, or the program will not even run.  It will install, though.  Also, one must comment all references to the synaptics touchpad from the current screen in xorg.conf, if not intending to have them working.  If not, Wine will bomb out with an XInput error.

When this is done, the program runs, but with the following handicaps:

1) The completely inutile drawing explorer stays on top, but cannot be shou down or even handled (it is insensitive).

2) A menu handling will cause a complete redraw of the object properties tab.  It is annoying, but does not impair the application.

3) ALE does not work, nor does WINTOPO.

4) QEMU or VMWARE will work fine.  Fortunately, my windows license is paid for.

The rest seems to be fine.  I have not tries autolisp or vba.  I prefer python, anyway.

----------


## zetetic

Nobody here have tried FreeCad?

What are your opinions about FreeCAD?

zetetic

----------


## odin1965

> The only good Autocads you need to shell out some cash for. If you mom still has a copy of the Autocad she runs. As mechen above it seems to run ok in Wine. A old friend of mine has a sunspark Unix machine and he ran Autocad on that. Pretty slick I thought.
> Gobby


Up until about release 11 or 12, Autiodesk produced a native Unix version of AutoCAD.

I have tried some of the intelliCAD based programs on Windows and was very impressed. I have not been able to get one to work on Ubuntu yet, hopefully I will when I get more time. I downloaded the BricsCAD linux trial as a RPM an converted it to DEB with alien and it installed fine. Problem is, I couldn't run it. It would not accept my authorization code for the free trial. It semmed like an issue with root on Ubuntu.

----------


## francisco.colaco

As it was yesterday an holiay here, I have had a bit of time to dig in the problems.  It seems that vba6.msi (visual basic for applications 6) does not intall at all.  It is at the end of Intellicad installer.  The rest installs well.

The DWG explorer window IS the trouble here.  So much for wine running, long live the virtual machines!

As to Inrellicad, it IS an impressive piece of work.  It does what AutoCAD does, if not better, just as much.  I just wish there was a supported way to get python as a scripting language of Intellicad.  As you can model for povray, there is an end-to-end CAD and rendering package with ProgeCAD and others.

What is missing in ProgeCAD I could do myself with python, which is the parametric choice of parts (nuts, screws, etc), and design dimentioning.  Since I tend to say with Linux, I have bought a ProgeCAD license for Windows two years ago, but will only renew it AFTER ProgeCAD for Linux is launched.

----------


## impeteperry

Hi all AutoCAD refuges. I am a CAD user from way back. (MicroStation, GenericCAD, DesignCAD, and the worst of all AutoCAD).
Currently I am modifying AutoCAD 2006 drawings for a client. (My last AutoCAD is 14 which doesn't cut the mustard.).

I get my client to e-mail their drawings as "dxf" which my Qcad opens accurately. (very slowly of course). I do what I have to do to them,  but unfortunately their AutoCAD doenn't like Qcad's dxf files (I hope Qcad corrects this is near future, a must). I have a backup computer with windows 98 2nd on it. I bought (ug) TurboCAD v12 from IMSI for $49.00  which likes my Qcad dxf and saves it to dwg which AutoCAD 2006 loves.

A note about Qcad from a long time cad user and Parametrically driven graphics programmer. It's fundamentals are about the best I've seen. Because ,at any given time, the only "icons" on the screen are the ones you can use! There are several other unique features as well. All to the good. It is programed in Qt (which I also use) so the future is unlimited.

----------


## jkzubu

Hey Maxddark-

There is also program called Codeweavers "Crossover" that is available that should let you run windows proprietary software (like MS office, AUTOCAD, etc.) on a Linux machine.  Crossover is a Linux program and is available for a modest fee, and is based on the Wine program, which is free in Linux.  Using either Wine or Crossover should allow you to run the Autocad that you already own on a Linux machine.  I have been reading up on Wine and Crossover, but am yet to use either.  That is all the info I have.

----------


## pmasiar

> windows and autocad costs money.
> so if I'll manage to run autocad on Linux I'll save 50% , ...
> I want a FREE alternative to autocad that runs natively on Linux..


Free software has hard time to compete feature to feature with proprietary programs in narrow niches, like AutoCAD. Why? because development does cost money (or time), narrow niche restricts pool of interested users. 

If most people find PythonCAD or QCad "good enough", there might be not enoug pressure to add last missing feature. PythonCAD or QCad might have some other nice features which AutoCAD is missing - my bet would be PythonCad is scriptable in very nice little language called python. AutoCAD was scriptable in Lisp years ago, not sure if it is still true.

Summary: you can bring horse to the river but you cannot make it drink. You can promote Ubuntu but you cannot force people to make change if they don't want to.

There is no free lunch. No pain, no gain. If boss of your mom's office is interested in saving money, she should be flexible what they use. If PythonCAD or QCad or any other candidates has all the features they need, they need to look into the mirror and ask: Do I want to pay X dollars for AutoCAD? Or I will accept shortime inconvenience while learning new tool, to save money in the long run? And answer might be not obvious. Will it affect customers? Business partners?

If one of the CAD candidates is 99% good, your mom's boss may consider to post bounty: we will pay you X dollars to add this feature. And then they get 100% features they need. Not for free, but boss will save money in the deal.

Changing people's habits is hard. What if office boss pays 50% of money saved from to Windows->Linux move as bonus to employees? Will they be more open to the change? Just an idea...  :Smile:

----------


## emrextreme

Here is howto; 

Autocad on Ubuntu

http://doctus.net/showthread.php?t=17006

----------


## odin1965

> Up until about release 11 or 12, Autiodesk produced a native Unix version of AutoCAD.
> 
> I have tried some of the intelliCAD based programs on Windows and was very impressed. I have not been able to get one to work on Ubuntu yet, hopefully I will when I get more time. I downloaded the BricsCAD linux trial as a RPM an converted it to DEB with alien and it installed fine. Problem is, I couldn't run it. It would not accept my authorization code for the free trial. It semmed like an issue with root on Ubuntu.


I have since had time to get this working. You simply need to copy over the .wine directory from root to your user home directory. It will then allow you to run the 30 day trial.

I must say I am very impressed with Bricscad and have since shelledout the US225 to buy it.

----------


## Matthew Wiebelhaus

Go to add/remove and Qcad 2 appears free i guess i installed i needed a program for a drafting class and it looks good

----------


## Matthew Wiebelhaus

Here is a couple HUNDRED links 

http://www.tech-edv.co.at/lunix/CADlinks.html

----------


## crouton976

Hi all... I'm looking to makethe jump to ubuntu from windows, and one of the main things I need to be able to use is AutoCAD. I did some searching on google, and found this. I know ABSOLUTLEY NOTHING about how this guy did this, or what version of AutoCAD he's using, but it might be worth checking out. Also, if anyone knows how to get the same UI he's got, PM me... It's the sweetest UI I've EVER seen.

Check this Out..."AutoCAD / Linux / XGL" on YouTube (click here)

EDIT: I found out from reading through the comments on the video that he is using Autocad 2000 and Wine. But, I wonder if 2004-2008 would work as well. I can get by with 2004, but it'd be better to run at least 2007.

----------


## Anatasia

There some tip to install AutoCAD 2004 on Linux via Crossover http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibi..._id=291;tips=1 but still can't run it.
But I really doubt it can make AutoCAD 2007 run.
Like you,AutoCAD 2004 is fine but I'd really like to work with AutoCAD from 2006 and above.
As of AutoCAD 2006 and above,I do believe that they won't run on Crossover since Autodesk tied them with dotnet framework (damn them for tie with MS)
Along with ETABS (only make it to the GUI), if I can run it I can say goodbye to Windows OS.

Edit:Is there anyone here try to run Portable AutoCAD made by thinstall?If there was,please report the result.

----------


## DachaArh

I have AutoCAD 2006 portable made by thinstall and when I try to run it in terminal I get this mssage :
* aborting
wine: Call from 0x7bc3aa60 to unimplemented function ntdll.dll.NtRaiseHardError, aborting
*

so it can't run, does someone know anything about this problem....?

I downloaded ntdll.dll from dll files .com and copied it to system32 folder but it was already there, so problem can't be sorted that way  :Wink:

----------


## ShelJ

Ok, I've read through this entire thread and one thing no-one seems to mention is using a virtual OS with a program such as VirtualBox.  If you want the benefits of using AutoCAD, and security of Linux, then I would sugg doing this.  I recently ran in to this problem as well and this was the sol'n I came up with.  I'm currently studying AutoCAD 2008 and it works great!

If you want to use AutoCAD, there's no free/open way to do it, that I've found, you need to pay for both ACAD and Whinedoze.  If you are willing to stick with R14, then using Wine will suffice.  I think that the best solution is to get your mother to completely upgrade ACAD, and do it this way, which means also paying for a more recent version of the other one.

----------


## MaximB

> Ok, I've read through this entire thread and one thing no-one seems to mention is using a virtual OS with a program such as VirtualBox.  If you want the benefits of using AutoCAD, and security of Linux, then I would sugg doing this.  I recently ran in to this problem as well and this was the sol'n I came up with.  I'm currently studying AutoCAD 2008 and it works great!
> 
> If you want to use AutoCAD, there's no free/open way to do it, that I've found, you need to pay for both ACAD and Whinedoze.  If you are willing to stick with R14, then using Wine will suffice.  I think that the best solution is to get your mother to completely upgrade ACAD, and do it this way, which means also paying for a more recent version of the other one.


That doesn't really solve the problem (getting rid of Windows and using FREE Autocad) does it ?

Anyways, if you know of any other free (now it's free as beer not source) Autocad program that will work on Windows (and maybe on Linux) then tell me please , my secretary needs it.

(I know it's a Linux forum after all but hack..).

----------


## zipperback

There are numerous cad systems available for Linux.

http://www.varicad.com/en/home/

Varicad is a pretty good one.

Hope this helps you.

- zipperback
 :Popcorn:

----------


## AutoCADforMac

There isnt native AutoCAD for Linux BUT, you can run it on Linux. See our website www.autocadforlinux.com

----------


## EvilRobotDrew

i think you are SOL, i assume that your mom works in an engineering firm, if they have been using AutoCAD r14 or 2000 for over 8 years they are going to suffer a lot of potential data loss migrating to qCAD, or another free CAD software. i have been a drafter for 5 years, and while FOSS software is great i have never seen a free CAD application that replicated even 1/16 of what AutoCAD can do, there is a reason that lisences cost a grand each (not a typo, a single liscence of AutoCAD 2008 can cost around $1,000), you are buying one of the best pieces of drafting software ever created. not to mention all the employees at this firm have used AutoCAD for YEARS, they have commands aliased, taskbars set up, migrating to a free cad program is totally unfeasable, most of the employees would leave (qCAD technician is worthless on a resume, and i would be the first out the door). the firm would loose at least a month of productivity as everyone had to learn a new, inferior program that isn't compatible with anything the local agencies, municipalities, or other firms give or need. professional drafters need to keep ahead of the curve if they want to remain professional drafters for very long, i imagine that most of the employees at your mom's firm are already pissed at having to work with ACAD 2000, and not 2004 or 2008, any other product (except ProE, Microstation, or something along those lines) is a waste, would you work at an IT position where you installed DOS all day and fixed 486s, no, it wouldn't be worth your time, you could get another job with lower pay where you will learn on new tech and be able to leverage that experiance into a beter job in the future, asking these professionals to use free cad software is like asking one of us to use Win 3.1. a virtual machine is USELESS, if you are doing anything on CAD you want as much hardware availible as possible (i remember one project, we had 50mb drawing files, that on a dual core, 4 gig computer took over 2 minutes to load! and that was before we started design work). the only possibility is running in wine, and even then you will have to do a lot of work to get it running, and you will have to make sure you aren't getting a performance hit.

long story short, it isn't worth the hassle. I am as much of a defender of Linux as anyone on this board, but there are times when it is worth paying for software, no free CAD software is nearly good enough to replace AutoCAD (at over a grand a liscence no one better come close), and running it in a virtual machine is one of the dumbest things i have ever heard. if you can get it running in Wine, without any performance issues that is your best bet, but i seriously suggest your mother simply upgrade her hardware, get XP and write a letter to autodesk saying she would like a native linux version of their awesome product.

note: i don't work for Autodesk, but i have used their and their competitors products enough to know that they are the best (at least for Civil work).

----------


## MaximB

Thanks for your replay.
I think you right on this one.
I never used AutoCAD myself and I believe your experience with other CAD products.
And if you say they are much inferior to AutoCAD I take your word on that.

On the other hand in the 3D world, Blender is excellent product and not just because it's free.
yesterday I read a user polls about 3D programs.
Most of them say that Max3D and Maya doesn't worth their costs, even though they are great products.

I used to use 3dMax 3.1 back in the old windows days but now I use Blender when I have the time and it's a surprisingly good and light and fast program.

But I see that in the CAD world there is only one "true" program with no competition, that makes me sad.

----------


## tyk

Good points here. ATM, there is bricscad for linux, version 6 (their current win version is 9). It works on the wine 'API' but surprisingly well. try trial. I say this after also trying Acad2000 on wine for more than a year.
It is still, unfortunately, nowhere near 'the' autocad. and also nowhere near free, beer or otherwise.
Virtualization is completely acceptable on good hardware, though does not solve the original problem.
+1 for blender.

----------


## vinutux

Check this *http://www.autocadforlinux.com/index...tegory;op=show*

----------


## psablo

> That doesn't really solve the problem (getting rid of Windows and using FREE Autocad) does it ?
> 
> Anyways, if you know of any other free (now it's free as beer not source) Autocad program that will work on Windows (and maybe on Linux) then tell me please , my secretary needs it.
> 
> (I know it's a Linux forum after all but hack..).


I agree with ShelJ.
I run AutoCad (and Revit) within WinXP over Virtual Box.
You can convert .dwg to .dxf with "EveryDWG", pass them through to your Linux side and play with them in QCad which is a fantastic free program once you get used to it.

----------


## vrkalak

I am an Architect, I had used AutoCAD for years; on either MS Windows or a Mac.
(my partner still uses a Mac)

I have been using Qcad quite effectively.  It is a great alternate to AutoCAD, and it saves files to a dxf format.

My Linux OS (Debian 6 Squeeze with Xfce or Ubuntu 9.10) works great with Qcad and can still communicate with either MS or Mac computers.  I usually save and send architectural files to customers via 4-8 Gb USB flash-drive with very few complaints that they can't open or view files.  Usually, it is, the customers ignorance with using their own computers, not the problem with using Qcad or Linux.

A final note:  have you priced AutoCAD lately?  $3500!!
Open Source CAD programs: FREE!!

----------


## homer742

Hello guys! Kinda new to this.. i think this is the right thread to ask about my query. can anybody explain to me what exactly is autocad? lol..but honestly i really don't know what it is for. though i have been hearing about it but still, i don't have any idea what autocad is, how it functions and how it is used or applied. Thanks for your insights guys, really appreciate it!

----------


## vinutux

> Hello guys! Kinda new to this.. i think this is the right thread to ask about my query. can anybody explain to me what exactly is autocad? lol..but honestly i really don't know what it is for. though i have been hearing about it but still, i don't have any idea what autocad is, how it functions and how it is used or applied. Thanks for your insights guys, really appreciate it!


here....*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AutoCAD*

----------


## shihabs

Try
QCAD
freeCAD
 gCAD3D
Price = $0

AutoCAD = $$$$$

----------


## yndesai

The thread is very old but people seems to add good value to his old thread.

One can keep track of FREE CAD developments at priority project of FSF.org  

http://groups.fsf.org/wiki/OpenDWG_R...tware_Projects

----------


## Heero_Yuy_X

So what's the best FREE CAD program??  :Very Happy:

----------


## samden

> So what's the best FREE CAD program??


What do you want to do? QCAD is great for 2D work.

----------


## Heero_Yuy_X

Yea 2D work mostly... I guess I'll go for QCAD !

----------


## hsweet

qcad is a good basic 2d program.  

Graphiteone is a much more powerful 2/3d package. Similar to Pro Engineer.  Native Linux, the site has .debs you can install.   The basic 3d version is free for personal use.

Cad is the last frontier for me as far as being 100% out of windows. And graphite looks very good..  I still have to get it running at school (I teach) and try it out with kids.

----------


## MaximB

You might find this article interesting :

http://www.junauza.com/2009/12/free-...tware-for.html

----------


## Gemnoc

Hello guys,

I'm late to the party!  :Smile: 



> qcad is a good basic 2d program.  
> 
> Graphiteone is a much more powerful 2/3d package. Similar to Pro Engineer.  Native Linux, the site has .debs you can install.   The basic 3d version is free for personal use.
> 
> Cad is the last frontier for me as far as being 100% out of windows. And graphite looks very good..  I still have to get it running at school (I teach) and try it out with kids.


The 3D basic version has heavy limitations: you work on a single part only (no assembly), and without a licence, you're limited to 20 features. That happens fast.

One gripe I have about GraphiteOne is that its "new" UI is a *complete rip-off of SolidWorks'*, down to its icons (but without its ease of use). It is so lazy and stupid of the developer, I'm sure it's an intellectual property lawsuit waiting to happen if DS Solidworks ever hear of him. No wonder there are no complete screenshot of the software anywhere on the site!

For basic 2D drafting, I find QCad v2.0.5 Community Edition's quirky interface to be barely tolerable (read PITA). If you're stuck using that frequently, do yourself a favor and purchase the latest v2.2.2 from RibbonSoft. It's only 24 and has a few UI improvements, for example AutoSnap which is IMHO worth the price in itself. BTW the demo terminates after 10 minutes of use, but you can restart it and it is good for 100 hours of total use. That might be enough if you use QCad lightly, and do a clean Ubuntu install each 6 months.  :Wink: 

Now for those who've been praying for a real Autocad alternative on Linux, you might keep an eye on Bricscad from Bricsys. Bricscad is a pretty good Autocad clone, the Pro version supports ACIS (3D solids) modeling and a Pro licence is less than 15% the price of an Autocad one. About all Autocad command lines work! Their last Linux version was V6 dating years ago, and actually needed wine to run. But they started working on cleaning up their code on V8 for Windows with the intention (among others) to port their software to other platforms (Linux, OS X). After V10 release last October, they started work on the Linux-port. They've been releasing alphas since just before New Year to show their commitment to it. The 4th alpha came out this week, and although it is evidently very preliminary, it is very encouraging. You can already open and save dwgs.

Here's a link to Bricsys support forum where you'll find a link to download the Alpha (some personal info and email address required).

As a few people have already said, I doubt that for serious CAD work, any open source program will ever be up to the task. It is just too much effort. Commercial CAD companies have armies of paid developers. FreeCAD is promising and aims to be a feature-based parametric modeler similar to Catia, Pro|E, Solidworks & al. It is built upon the OpenCASCADE libraries for its modeling kernel, but there is still tremendous work to get there. Many such ambitious open-source projects have been abandoned over the years...

----------


## bricsys

Hi,

Bricsys announced the beta version of Bricscad V10 for Linux. Bricscad is recognized as the number one alternative CAD platform for the DWG file format. Now it finally becomes available as a native Linux version. Initially, Bricscad will support two Linux flavors, Red Hat and Ubuntu. The first commercial version will be released at the end of June, 2010.

You can download the beta version at www.bricsys.com

----------


## mjharold

Bricscad 10 is out! Linux native, Ubuntu version.  I am on 10.04, I downloaded trial and it Rocks!  I prefer Turbocad over Acad or clones but I will give up Turbocad for this Linux version!!  Finally, maybe the floodgates have opened.

----------


## BK Baal

There's Librecad too.
http://www.librecad.org/

----------


## Gemnoc

DraftSight is an interesting AutoCAD replacement, provided you work only in 2D. What's more it is free, but you need to register inside 30 days or it will stop working.

One frustrating thing is there is only a 32-Bit package, and Dassault won't commit itself to a release date for a 64-Bit package. It may take years before it happens, and meanwhile, installing it on 64-Bit Ubuntu can be a pain in the neck. There are a couple forum topics about this.

LibreCAD is actually a fork of QCad Community Edition (which development has stopped for more than 6 years). It's being ported to the Qt4 libraries, I believe for now it uses the Qt3 to Qt4 transitional libraries. It integrates a lot better visually in the latest versions of Ubuntu than QCad. And it has one tool that QCad doesn't have, the polyline tool.

It may be good enough for people who want only FOSS on their systems, but to be fair it cannot be compared to DraftSight.

----------

